

Show HN: lfm – AWS Lambda Function Manager - willyg302
https://github.com/willyg302/lfm

======
nivertech
In the example were YAML config put at the top of JS source file. I think a
better option would be to use JS comments, so lambda can be tested standalone.

My lambdas mainly written in CoffeeScript, so it should optionally support
CoffeeScript multiline comments too.

~~~
willyg302
Very good point! Thanks for catching that.

It would be harder in the long run if Lambda decides to support more languages
than JS, as the parsing would have to be done on a per-language basis. But
anyway, I have created an issue for it. In the meantime you can still use lfm
with single files, but you will have to provide all the config via the command
line (on the plus side, lfm has shorter CLI options and you get zipping for
free!).

------
aurora72
Abbreviations gone crazy. AWS? No mention of Amazon Web Services you have to
guess it if you're no user of Amazon cloud services, guess work done right

